# Newbie



## 19MasonicCentaur63 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good evening Brethrens. My name is Bro. Prescott and I hail from Sunset Lodge #26 (Long Beach, Ca) under the jurisdiction of the MWPHGL of F&AM of the state of California.  Nice to greet you all. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 19MasonicCentaur63 (Dec 22, 2013)

Bro. Trysquare, my bio says I'm not a MM, how do I edit it?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 23, 2013)

19MasonicCentaur63 said:


> Bro. Trysquare, my bio says I'm not a MM, how do I edit it?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Click on "My Profile" on the top of the page.  Then click on the "about me" tab that comes up.  Next to the question "are you a master mason?" you'll see a pencil icon.  Click on that, it will allow you to edit your status.  I don't have my tablet fired up right now, but I don't think you can edit your profile from the app, I think you have to go to the regular site.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome  Bro. Prescott! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 19MasonicCentaur63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Brothers. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------

